# Equine America Glucosamine 10,000 plus MSM



## MagicMelon (10 November 2007)

Does anybody know anything about the levels in these sorts of products?!

Basically I feed NAF Superflex which is excellent - to my main comp horses and my 2 veteran ponies. 
However, I saw "Glucosamine 10,000 plus MSM" by Equine America the other day and as its only £14 (WAY WAY cheaper than the Superflex) I wondered how they compare. Obviously, the cheaper one I assume wont be as good, but I dont know if I even *need* the highest level of Superflex. (BTW I dont use Cortaflex as it didnt work on my other horses in the past!). Throughts please?

This is the info on the Equine America stuff:

Contains 10,000 mg of 99% pure Glucosamine Hydrochloride plus 1650mg
of MSM per 30 gram loading serving. Feed 30 grams for 30 days and then
maintain on 15 grams.
Available in 900 gm (a 60 day supply at maintenance) £13.99 RRP
If its Glucosamine you want then compare the strength, purity and price to
any other Glucosamine product on the market - why use anything else? But
if you want the best for your horses joints then we advise you to use clinically
proven Cortaflex®. 

This is the Superflex info:

Formulated by vets from pharmaceutical grade ingredients, which target the health and flexibility of the joint mechanism and structure. This powerful, veterinary approved, formula provides 8600mg Glucosamine HCl, 9220mg MSM, 2400mg l-Glutamine and 350mg Chontroitin Sulphate per 26g loading rate, combined with a unique complex of scientifically verified antioxidants to mop up excess toxins that may accumulate around the joint.
Supply details   800g - up to 60 days supply
Package sizes   800g, 1.6kg, 3.2kg


----------



## rema (10 November 2007)

Can i jump on this thread too.I have put my mare on this recently (two weeks ago) and would be interested in other peoples thoughts.And yes you are right it is alot cheaper than Cortaflex.But like you i do wonder if it is a case of you get what you pay for!.


----------



## lauraanddolly (10 November 2007)

I am going to be trying this from next week, so i will let people know how it goes.  I've been researching joint supplements on the net for ages now, so i'm gonna give this one a go as i found the more i looked at joint supplements the more confused i became!  
 I am a bit wary of it though as Equine America do seem to plug cortaflex as the best supplement out there, and it may well be, but i don't think my horse needs that level of supplement yet, it is a preventative measure at the moment.  With this,  i feel that if she needs further help later on i have some stronger supplements to try out! 
 Hope that makes some sense!


----------



## clairencappelli (10 November 2007)

I used superflex before my horses injury but after the op my surgeon ( a specialist equine joint surgeon ) and my vet did some reasearch to find out not just which was the purest but which would be absorbed effectivly into the gut and they both found the newmarket one was the best.

My horse is recoring very well on it and im truly shocked at how much it seems to have done for her in term of her injury and her mobility.


----------



## Chex (10 November 2007)

At a loading dose, the EA one would give 5gm of glucosamine, SF gives 4.3gm I think. But SF have far more MSM (4.6gm instead of 0.8gm). I don't know enough about the effects of MSM etc on joints to know which one would be better 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. The Newmarket joint supplement that I feed gives 15gm of glucosamine, but nothing else. 

Hmmm, I've just confused myself and not actually added anything useful...sorry


----------



## showjump (10 November 2007)

Yes i bought this stuff to, as i thouggh it was worth a go with it being cheaper than the others. So i too would be interested in the difference?


----------



## cashter (10 November 2007)

When I saw this much much cheaper alternative to cortaflex, I rang Equine America to ask why it was so cheap in comparison to cortaflex &amp; they told me that glucosamine without msm &amp; chondroitin had very little effect on the joints and arthritic conditions. So I then asked "Why do you sell it then?" And they replied "Because people like to feed it to their horses"!!! What more can I say!!


----------



## cosmicblue (10 November 2007)

SF contains condroitin which EA has none of!
three main componants needed for a joint supp to be any good are glucoseamine.msm and condroitin.
10,000 is bit of a con really but EA released it to target the people who wont spend the money on cortaflex.
Spend a bit more get the superflex


----------



## MagicMelon (11 November 2007)

You're kidding Cashter?! That's put me off Equine American stuff totally now!! Their Cortaflex did nothing on one of mine, whereas Superflex has been excellent on 3 of mine. 

Ill stick to the Superflex, thanks guys.


----------



## Blizzard (11 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
When I saw this much much cheaper alternative to cortaflex, I rang Equine America to ask why it was so cheap in comparison to cortaflex &amp; they told me that glucosamine without msm &amp; chondroitin had very little effect on the joints and arthritic conditions. So I then asked "Why do you sell it then?" And they replied "Because people like to feed it to their horses"!!! What more can I say!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

OMG really? Ive been feeding it for 2 months!


----------



## Chex (11 November 2007)

I think it depends on what you read! Most of the companies that sell just glucosamine say that MSM and other things can't be absorbed by the horses, so there's no point in including them...


----------



## Happytohack (11 November 2007)

When I was looking for a joint supplement for Ella after she had been diagnosed with arthritis -  I went for Feedmark's Extra Flex HA, because it has the HA in it as well as a high doses of glucosamine, chondrotin and MSM.  Looked at their website and it listed all the research that went into it. Ella has been on it for 4 months and is a lot better.


----------



## georgiegirl2 (11 November 2007)

as well as the glucosamine you want an ingredient called HA. this ingredient according to research is highly effective. when george was put on a supplement with his bone spavin we were first given synequin (spelling??) by our vet. it was a hundred and odd quid so very very expensive. our vet has recently come across a supplement made by gold label which contains pretty much exactly the same concentration of ingredients and is on sale for £30 a tub - i use it and highly recommend it!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (12 November 2007)

I have got some almost pure Glucosamine given to me by a vet to try instead of Cortaflex and for some reason my horse is 100% better on that than he was on Cortaflex. Have no idea why. 

I think some things suit some horses and not others.


----------



## Theresa_F (12 November 2007)

I find this combined with instant linseed works very well on Cairo - to be honest he is no probably a little less stiff on this than cortaflex.  Linseed is said to be very good for joint problems and I noticed without it he stiffens up behind.


----------



## miller (12 November 2007)

I swapped from Cortaflex to this about 4 months ago now - OH had to put up with me wittering about him looking stiff/different etc but he is exactly the same on it - just my back balance is better.

He is an 18yo 16.2 working medium/adv medium (when he feels like it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and never even comes out of the stable stiff in the mornings (but never has in the 14 years I've owned him)


----------

